# Do you have a photo?



## Tapkaara

It's always nice to know what fellow members look like...

If you'd like to post your photo here, feel free.

Here's me...


----------



## handlebar

Mine is my avatar.

Jim


----------



## Aramis

lalalalaala


----------



## Tapkaara

handlebar said:


> Mine is my avatar.
> 
> Jim


I have to ask though...is the mustache real?


----------



## Bach

You look a lot cooler than I expected you to. Well done. I'm impressed.










I'm the pure and solid lad on the left.


----------



## handlebar

Tapkaara said:


> I have to ask though...is the mustache real?




It is my pride and joy. It used to be much larger too. But a trim recently has it back to 6" or so.

Yes, it is indeed real.

Jim


----------



## Mirror Image

This is me about 8 or 9 years ago playing in my guitar room:


----------



## Bach

I can't see nuffink.


----------



## Tapkaara

Bach said:


> You look a lot cooler than I expected you to. Well done. I'm impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the pure and solid lad on the left.


I was really expecting the powedered wig and sunglasses.


----------



## Tapkaara

Me in Scotland...if you look closely, you will see the piper is fake.


----------



## Bach

I've gone to a party as Bach before.. last time they invited me..


----------



## PostMinimalist




----------



## Tapkaara

Your hat looks a little low, Minimalist...


----------



## PostMinimalist

Tapkaara said:


> Your hat looks a little low, Minimalist...


Ah! you can see them! There's something wrong with my connection. I can't see if my photos are up!

No this is not the waxworks! It's Rivaldo the Brazilian footy legend!










This is me at work!


----------



## R-F

I could see your pictures before Minimalist, now they seem to be gone....

It's interesting to compare the pre-concieved images one has of people on an internet forum with the real thing. Bach, you look _cool_!


----------



## Mirror Image

Aramis said:


> lalalalaala


Aramis, you look like a mad scientist.


----------



## Mirror Image

Tapkaara said:


> It's always nice to know what fellow members look like...
> 
> If you'd like to post your photo here, feel free.
> 
> Here's me...


Tapkaara you look nothing like I thought you would look. You actually look the exact opposite of what I thought.

You look like a cool guy.


----------



## Mirror Image

I'm playing one of my favorite jazz guitars in this picture.


----------



## JoeGreen

yes all my preconcieved images have been shattered, I thought I was discussing classical music with a bunch of well groomed chaps, who drank scotch straight out of the bottle and smoked fine cigars.










instead I get this rabble...










I'm only kidding of course.


----------



## Mirror Image

Bach said:


> You look a lot cooler than I expected you to. Well done. I'm impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the pure and solid lad on the left.


You look like you're the life of the party Bach!


----------



## Mirror Image

confuoco said:


> that's me.....................


Confuoco, you look just like a friend of mine who lives in New York City. I''l have to ask him if he has any Czech heritage.


----------



## confuoco

that's me....................................


----------



## confuoco

Mirror Image said:


> Confuoco, you look just like a friend of mine who lives in New York City. I''l have to ask him if he has any Czech heritage.


you know, there is some saying that everybody has his double somewhere in the world . And I am Slovak, actually


----------



## Mirror Image

confuoco said:


> you know, there is some saying that everybody has his double somewhere in the world


Yeah I've heard that too. I would hate to see mine.


----------



## Mirror Image

This is my girlfriend:


----------



## confuoco

Mirror Image said:


> This is my girlfriend:


in your recent dream


----------



## Mirror Image

confuoco said:


> in your recent dream


Yeah....she's a babe huh? Her name is Monica Ballucci. She's a model/actress.


----------



## Tapkaara

Mirror Image said:


> Tapkaara you look nothing like I thought you would look. You actually look the exact opposite of what I thought.
> 
> You look like a cool guy.


Every seems so shocked to see my picture...!

I guess everyone though I was a mean old man...but, as you can see, that is not the case.


----------



## Bach

Monica B*e*llucci - honestly - get your lovers name right, Mirror..


----------



## bongos

here I am in Bourbon St New Orleans with lady companion from Farmington New Mexico


----------



## Mirror Image

Yeah, I mean B*e*llucci.


----------



## Mirror Image

Tapkaara said:


> Every seems so shocked to see my picture...!
> 
> I guess everyone though I was a mean old man...but, as you can see, that is not the case.


Nobody has said anything about my pictures, so that's a good thing.


----------



## Tapkaara

I'm actually surprised at the amount of "younger" folks in here. This is cool. When most people think of clasical music, they think of a bunch of staid stuffed shirts. It's encouraging to see that not ALL younger people have drank the Britney Spears Kool-Aid.

NOBODY looks like what I'd expect, actually...


----------



## Tapkaara

bongos said:


> here I am in Bourbon St New Orleans with lady companion from Farmington New Mexico


You look like you are having a very good time, Bongos.


----------



## bongos

this is my girlfriend ,Shelagh,( long term ), the venue is St Neots , Cambridgeshire


----------



## Tapkaara

With a name like Shelagh, I'd guess she's Irish?


----------



## confuoco

Tapkaara said:


> I'm actually surprised at the amount of "younger" folks in here. This is cool.


I'm also surprised and very delighted


----------



## Mirror Image

Tapkaara said:


> I'm actually surprised at the amount of "younger" folks in here. This is cool. When most people think of clasical music, they think of a bunch of staid stuffed shirts. It's encouraging to see that not ALL younger people have drank the Britney Spears Kool-Aid.
> 
> NOBODY looks like what I'd expect, actually...


I actually look a little different than I did about 2 or 3 years ago. I have a mustache now, but nothing like Jim's. 

It's great to see younger people on here. What this tells me is that good music is being passed from generation to generation as it should be.


----------



## bongos

no Tapkaara, she was born in Sussex , came to New Zealand aged 8


----------



## Bach

> NOBODY looks like what I'd expect, actually...


I can't imagine myself looking any other way, even on the internet..


----------



## Tapkaara

I have two dogs. This is one of them, Molly. She is a lab/cocker mix. My other is Zhao, a miniature Shih Tzu. He was a rescue dog.


----------



## bongos

I think she started out as Sheila , but when she arrived in NZ and found out that, at that time , girls were often called "sheilas '", she changed the spelling


----------



## Margaret

I put mine in my profile. It's got a spot for our photos.

But I keep a few on a webpage for that inevitable moment when I'm emailing someone and we finally ask what the other one looks like.

Lest people think that this forum is exclusively male which is what the photos (excluding girlfriend, imaginary & otherwise) so far show.....

http://members.cox.net/mealbr/Pics_of_Me.html


----------



## Mirror Image

Margaret said:


> I put mine in my profile. It's got a spot for our photos.
> 
> But I keep a few on a webpage for that inevitable moment when I'm emailing someone and we finally ask what the other one looks like.
> 
> Lest people think that this forum is exclusively male which is what the photos (excluding girlfriend, imaginary & otherwise) so far show.....
> 
> http://members.cox.net/mealbr/Pics_of_Me.html


You're a nice looking lady, Margaret. Would you like have coffee sometime?


----------



## Tapkaara

Margaret said:


> I put mine in my profile. It's got a spot for our photos.
> 
> But I keep a few on a webpage for that inevitable moment when I'm emailing someone and we finally ask what the other one looks like.
> 
> Lest people think that this forum is exclusively male which is what the photos (excluding girlfriend, imaginary & otherwise) so far show.....
> 
> http://members.cox.net/mealbr/Pics_of_Me.html


Thanks for classin' the place up a bit, Margaret!


----------



## bongos

hello , from Afghanistan , to all my dear friends at my favourite forum Talk Classical .In a Persian Market is a favourite of mine also the Theme from Lawrence of Arabia


----------



## confuoco

Margaret said:


> I put mine in my profile. It's got a spot for our photos.
> 
> But I keep a few on a webpage for that inevitable moment when I'm emailing someone and we finally ask what the other one looks like.
> 
> Lest people think that this forum is exclusively male which is what the photos (excluding girlfriend, imaginary & otherwise) so far show.....
> 
> http://members.cox.net/mealbr/Pics_of_Me.html


You are very elegant, Margaret


----------



## World Violist

My picture is in my profile. I certainly hope nobody is too surprised!


----------



## Air

I can't do this. You see, i'm the opposite of photogenic....


----------



## World Violist

airad2 said:


> I can't do this. You see, i'm the opposite of photogenic....


Oh, so am I. Don't worry. I'm just glad the picture on my avatar is small.


----------



## confuoco

airad2 said:


> I can't do this. You see, i'm the opposite of photogenic....


Don't be a child


----------



## Weston

Margaret said:


> Lest people think that this forum is exclusively male which is what the photos (excluding girlfriend, imaginary & otherwise) so far show.....
> 
> http://members.cox.net/mealbr/Pics_of_Me.html


Oh my! A pleasant graceful vision indeed.  I hope you do not tire of our saying that.


----------



## Weston

On the other hand - here is an aging classical music / progressive rock fanatic:










This was about four years ago but is the most recent picture I have.


----------



## Edmond-Dantes

Ok, I just took this one with my REALLY crappy built-in web camera. (Got to use the thing for something..)


----------



## bassClef

What a bunch of weirdos we look ! Are we trying to scare off new members ??


----------



## handlebar

jezbo said:


> What a bunch of weirdos we look ! Are we trying to scare off new members ??


I tend to do that ALL the time!! Scare people off that is 

Jim


----------



## Lisztfreak

Here I am. I couldn't find any recent photos. The first is almost three years old, but the second one is fresher. Summer before last.

Speaking of scaring new members... in the second photo I'm the muddy dork to the left. The right one is my best friend.


----------



## Tapkaara

Halloween one year...


----------



## Margaret

Weston said:


> Oh my! A pleasant graceful vision indeed.  I hope you do not tire of our saying that.


I'm blushing to the responses I got. But I liked them. Thank you all.

This thread has been fun seeing everyone! Bongos has even wilder taste in hats than I do or maybe those hurricanes(?) have something to do with it. (Since it's Bourbon street those drinks ought to be hurricanes.)


----------



## Edmond-Dantes

Ah yes Margret, Weston was truly was correct. Very elegant in-deed. ^^ *Bows*


----------



## Mark Harwood

With apologies.


----------



## Edmond-Dantes

Huh... might I inquire what the instrument you have hanging from your neck?


----------



## handlebar

Edmond-Dantes said:


> Huh... might I inquire what the instrument you have hanging from your neck?


Looks like a resonator from here.

Jim


----------



## Mirror Image

handlebar said:


> Looks like a resonator from here.
> 
> Jim


That's right it is a resonator. I've been wanting to get one of those for quite sometime. They have a very metalic, beautiful sound. Add a little bit of delay and a splash of hall reverb to the tone and you have a gorgeous sound.


----------



## handlebar

I had a Fender Resonator years ago. I admit that bluegrass and Alison Krauss were a passion. Now although I still like bluegrass, I will always LOVE Alison Krauss!!!!

Jim


----------



## Mirror Image

handlebar said:


> I had a Fender Resonator years ago. I admit that bluegrass and Alison Krauss were a passion. Now although I still like bluegrass, I will always LOVE Alison Krauss!!!!
> 
> Jim


I like Alison Krauss a lot, especially when she's with Union Station. There's nothing wrong with bluegrass music. I don't listen to it much, but it's a very musically difficult music to play, especially if you're a banjo, fiddle, or mandolin player.


----------



## Edmond-Dantes

I want to hear Alison Krauss sing something Opretic, like "Sol da te mio dolce amore" by Vivaldi. ^^


----------



## Mirror Image

Edmond-Dantes said:


> I want to hear Alison Krauss sing something Opretic, like "Sol da te mio dolce amore" by Vivaldi. ^^


Hmm...I think Alison Krauss has been getting a bit too commercial for my tastes these last few years. I would like for her to return to her roots.


----------



## handlebar

Krauss and Union Station are the cream of the crop in bluegrass IMHO. I was very disappointed in her collaboration with Robert Plant though. 

What a wonder to gaze at Ms Krauss is 
As for being commercial:not too many that rise up the popularity ranks are going to say no to fame and fortune. I still find their music delightful.

Jim


----------



## Enkhbat

Wow! That was so much fun. 
Margareth is a lovely lady. 
Tapkaara is a cool guy. 
Bach is like a party animal. 
Edmon Dantes looks like my best friend Shagai. He also really likes The Count of Monte Cristo.

btw: I'd like to see post-minimalist's photo

Here is me


----------



## confuoco

Enkhbat said:


> Wow! That was so much fun.
> Margareth is a lovely lady.
> Tapkaara is a cool guy.
> Bach is like a party animal.




And WHERE are you?


----------



## Enkhbat

Yeah, i also saw your picture. You really looks like my older bro. 

I'm in my Uni(Mongolian University of Science and Technology)'s Hall.


----------



## confuoco

Enkhbat said:


> I'm in my Uni(Mongolian University of Science and Technology)'s Hall.


I mean where is your photo, because I can't see it


----------



## Enkhbat

Can't you see me? This is my hi5's photo. Ok, i'll try to put it by another way

http://photos4.hi5.com/0082/321/511/7Dmffq321511-02.jpg


----------



## Enkhbat

Ok, when you click the URL. You can see my photo


----------



## PostMinimalist

In response to popular demand here are some shots of post miniamlist in various guises.
1. Conducting the Big Band.
2. Me and my alter ego. 
3. Doing the armchair conducting for real with the Slovak Philharmonic.
4. World music gig.


----------



## PostMinimalist

Here's another two more serious pics.
1. Practicing for auditions in 1999.
2. Producing in 2004.


----------



## Enkhbat

I thought that you were female.
You're totally different what i expected. LOL


----------



## handlebar

Enkhbat said:


> I thought that you were female.
> You're totally different what i expected. LOL


Oooooo ouch 

Jim


----------



## Mark Harwood

Edmond-Dantes said:


> Huh... might I inquire what the instrument you have hanging from your neck?


That's a T-Bar kazoo in a harmonica harness. For me it's a jazz instrument.
The guitar is a Gretsch spider-cone resonator guitar, superior to the Dobro that I had before.
Thanks for asking!


----------



## PostMinimalist

handlebar said:


> Oooooo ouch
> 
> Jim


Yeah Jim, that was a real stinger!
F


----------



## Mirror Image

post-minimalist said:


> Here's another two more serious pics.
> 1. Practicing for auditions in 1999.
> 2. Producing in 2004.


Nice upright!


----------



## Aramis

post-minimalist said:


> Here's another two more serious pics.
> 1. Practicing for auditions in 1999.
> 2. Producing in 2004.


You must be a professor.


----------



## David C Coleman

I must admit some of your pics are not what I expected. Nice to see so many younger people on the forum..


----------



## nefigah

Hereby requesting a pic of Kh at the organ!


----------



## PostMinimalist

nefigah said:


> Hereby requesting a pic of Kh at the organ!


Yeah I'd like that too!

I always wondered what Herzeleide looks like...


----------



## Tapkaara

David C Coleman said:


> I must admit some of your pics are not what I expected. Nice to see so many younger people on the forum..


That's what makes this thread so interesting...indeed full of surprises.


----------



## xJuanx

At a party.


----------



## JoeGreen

oh boy now I feel obligated to post a picture of myself. Oh well, in due time.


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6

That's me, navigating _some _lake.


----------



## nefigah

YsayeOp.27#6 said:


> That's me, navigating _some _lake.


Dear me, your friend isn't very _head_strong, is he?


----------



## World Violist

nefigah said:


> Dear me, your friend isn't very _head_strong, is he?


I'm fairly sure our dear YsayeOp27#6 is the one who's lost his head...


----------



## Sid James

World Violist said:


> I'm fairly sure our dear YsayeOp27#6 is the one who's lost his head...


Ysaye, you baffle us with your irony & innovation. Do you want an award for that or something?

Maybe you should have photoshopped an apple in front of your head to make it look more surreal, like a Magritte painting.


----------



## Mirror Image

YsayeOp.27#6 said:


> That's me, navigating _some _lake.


There's a missing head on the loose! There's a missing head on the loose! 

I think your friend has finally blown his top, Ysaye.


----------



## Sid James

Mirror Image said:


> There's a missing head on the loose! There's a missing head on the loose!
> I think your friend has finally blown his top, Ysaye.


Let's not pay any more attention to this anymore. It's obviously an example of ASB (Attention Seeking Behaviour).


----------



## Guest

Just going into town to get a camera, watch this space.


----------



## Guest

Sorry it took so long, both at the Tauranga Jazz Festival!


----------



## Krummhorn

nefigah said:


> Hereby requesting a pic of Kh at the organ!





post-minimalist said:


> Yeah I'd like that too! . . .


Ok ... since you asked ...


----------



## Weston

Krummhorn said:


> Ok ... since you asked ...


You really pulled out all the stops for that one.


----------



## Krummhorn




----------



## Mirror Image

Krummhorn said:


> Ok ... since you asked ...


Wow, that's an awesome picture Krummhorn! I love that organ! You would make Bruckner, Saint-Saens, and Langgaard so proud! 

Let me ask you Krummhorn, have you done much composing for the organ?


----------



## Krummhorn

Mirror Image said:


> Wow, that's an awesome picture Krummhorn! I love that organ! You would make Bruckner, Saint-Saens, and Langgaard so proud!


Thanks 



Mirror Image said:


> Let me ask you Krummhorn, have you done much composing for the organ?


Only for my own amusement ... mostly improvisations. As a church organist, there are times where the need for "fill music" during the service with no advance notice ... it just happens. When it does, there is no time to flip through a book looking for something to play, so I just start playing. I've been in this business for almost 50 years, so improvising comes very easy to me during a church service.


----------



## nefigah

Awesome!

(Not to get _too_ off-topic, but that seems to be a pretty good sized instrument from the console. Who made it, and how many ranks does it have?)


----------



## confuoco

Mirror Image said:


> You would make Bruckner, Saint-Saens, and Langgaard so proud!


And Bach and Franck


----------



## Krummhorn

nefigah said:


> Awesome!
> 
> (Not to get _too_ off-topic, but that seems to be a pretty good sized instrument from the console. Who made it, and how many ranks does it have?)


M.P. Möller Pipe Organ Company (defunct since 1991) was the manufacturer and it comprises 30 ranks in 3 separately expressible divisions. It was built in 1949 and had been residing in Racine, Wisconsin and recently transplanted and re-installed in Sierra Vista (AZ) last year.

I performed the Dedicatory concert in Nov, 2008.


----------



## Tapkaara

You have a beautiful organ, Krummhorn. (Take that one out of context...!)


----------



## handlebar

Tapkaara said:


> You have a beautiful organ, Krummhorn. (Take that one out of context...!)


 LOL


----------



## ChamberNut

Tapkaara said:


> I have two dogs. This is one of them, Molly. She is a lab/cocker mix. My other is Zhao, a miniature Shih Tzu. He was a rescue dog.


We have two dogs also. A Pug named Beatrice, and a Papillon/Pomeranian cross named Pizazz (we got her from a rescue shelter too.)


----------



## Tapkaara

ChamberNut said:


> We have two dogs also. A Pug named Beatrice, and a Papillon/Pomeranian cross named Pizazz (we got her from a rescue shelter too.)


Ah, dogs. Gotta love dogs. I don't know where I'd be without either of mine.


----------



## Mirror Image

Krummhorn said:


> Thanks
> 
> Only for my own amusement ... mostly improvisations. As a church organist, there are times where the need for "fill music" during the service with no advance notice ... it just happens. When it does, there is no time to flip through a book looking for something to play, so I just start playing. I've been in this business for almost 50 years, so improvising comes very easy to me during a church service.


I see what you mean I'm an improviser as well. There are many occasions where I have to make up something "out of thin air" so to speak. Usually, I to improvise impressionist type of music with waves and layers of sound. Where it's more introspective. I find that is the kind of music I'm best at playing. I'm also very interested in orchestration and the way a piece can shift moods.


----------



## Mirror Image

Krummhorn said:


> Ok ... since you asked ...


I'll also point out that hall you're sitting in looks like it has good ambience. I love the sound of natural reverb. It's a beautiful thing.

Unfortunately when I play live, it is outside or in a very tiny venue where the reverb is just dead, so I use a Lexicon reverb unit to thicken up my own reverb and give my guitar tone more ambience.


----------



## PostMinimalist

Talking of animals.... I don't have any dogs but I have a cloth cat called Ernesto who comes on trips with me. Here he is in front of Santa Maria Delle Grazie in Milan, where DaVinci's Last Supper is.


----------



## Bach

Athenian *******. So jealous.


----------



## PostMinimalist

Bach said:


> Athenian *******. So jealous.


If it's any consolation we didn't get in! There was a 3 hour strike right at the time we had tickets for!


----------



## Krummhorn

Tapkaara said:


> You have a beautiful organ, Krummhorn. (Take that one out of context...!)





handlebar said:


> LOL


LOL 



Mirror Image said:


> I'll also point out that hall you're sitting in looks like it has good ambience. I love the sound of natural reverb. It's a beautiful thing.
> 
> Unfortunately when I play live, it is outside or in a very tiny venue where the reverb is just dead, so I use a Lexicon reverb unit to thicken up my own reverb and give my guitar tone more ambience.


That church has 2-3 seconds of natural reverb whether it is empty or filled to capacity. The church where I have been the organist since 1982 (seen below) has no acoustical properties (dead as a doornail) whatsoever. My avatar is the same organ from a different view.


----------



## Mirror Image

Krummhorn said:


> That church has 2-3 seconds of natural reverb whether it is empty or filled to capacity. The church where I have been the organist since 1982 (seen below) has no acoustical properties (dead as a doornail) whatsoever. My avatar is the same organ from a different view.


Well it's certainly a beautiful sight, Krummhorn! I played a little organ many years ago when I was taking up piano, but I need to get back into it.

Who is your favorite organist?


----------



## Herzeleide

On the right... needless to say.


----------



## Herzeleide

And again:


----------



## PostMinimalist

Thanks mate! I wasn't far of the mark but something tells me I had seen your photo before on another forum.... Shh!
F


----------



## JoeGreen

Bach said:


> Athenian *******. So jealous.


LOLOLOLOL, those remarks, are what I like about you Bach.


----------



## Bach

What about my dashing smile and unusually adept tongue? 

Herzeliede - you are such an Oxbridge. I insist you tell me. I'm going to Oxford next year, it'd be nice to have a somewhat unconventional contact..


----------



## PostMinimalist

Look out for the sharks!


----------



## MEDIEVAL MIAMI

There is a couple right here who looks like the white stripes. No offense though.


----------



## Lisztfreak

MEDIEVAL MIAMI said:


> There is a couple right here who looks like the white stripes. No offense though.


Really! I googled the band and lo! I didn't even have to look through all the photos again.


----------



## Herzeleide

MEDIEVAL MIAMI said:


> There is a couple right here who looks like the white stripes. No offense though.


Moi? It's been pointed out before. I don't help myself by having a penchant for red and black clothing...


----------



## Tapkaara

Here I am in my home office, pondering the fate of this forum whilst studying the the score of Ifukube's Japanese Rhapsody (1935).


----------



## Mirror Image

Tapkaara said:


> Here I am in my home office, pondering the fate of this forum whilst studying the the score of Ifukube's Japanese Rhapsody (1935).


You remind me of myself sitting at my desk looking over a score. I didn't know you could read music Tapkaara.


----------



## Tapkaara

Mirror Image said:


> You remind me of myself sitting at my desk looking over a score. I didn't know you could read music Tapkaara.


Contrary to the uninformed ideas of some, I can indeed read music. Hmmmm...!


----------



## Mirror Image

Tapkaara said:


> Contrary to the uninformed ideas of some, I can indeed read music. Hmmmm...!


I didn't know that, Tapkaara. That's fantastic! Have you composed anything?


----------



## Tapkaara

I've composed only a little bit. Composing takes a long time and a lot of energy, and I work too much to really be able to do it. One day, I'm hoping!


----------



## Mirror Image

Tapkaara said:


> I've composed only a little bit. Composing takes a long time and a lot of energy, and I work too much to really be able to do it. One day, I'm hoping!


Yes, composing does take a lot of hard work and dedication. I have had to stop composing recently, because it was wearing me out. I was working on a piece about my experience going from Georgia to Louisiana, but it looks like I'm not going to be able to finish it for a couple more years.


----------



## Tapkaara

I started writing a work for large orchestra and choir on the subject of Caligula. I only got a few themes written, and didn't even start working on any orchestration, though I had thoughts of what I was going to do. I will return to it one day.


----------



## handlebar

Decided to shoot a new pic. Rather the wife did. All in dedication to those fellows at the World Beard and Moustache Championships in Anchorage!

Jim


----------



## kg4fxg

*Avatar*

Well, I guess my homework will be getting an avitar. I like the idea myself - gives me something to work on.

In the meantime I'll post the wife Kg4hko and my daughter the future violinist.

Thanks


----------



## Bach

ur wife is fit.


----------



## Bach

Me and my lovely sister.


----------



## Cyclops

You look younger than I imagined Bach.
Here's me on a bad hair day with my favourite toy,looking younger than I am


----------



## nefigah

Bach!! Is that "Blue Steel"??


----------



## Bach

Wow, you think I can pull off blue steel?  

I'm eighteen, Cyclops - you know, you look a little like Shostakovich - you could take a sepia shot of yourself with your delectable toy in a reminiscent pose and replace your avatar!


----------



## Cyclops

Bach said:


> Wow, you think I can pull off blue steel?
> 
> I'm eighteen, Cyclops - you know, you look a little like Shostakovich - you could take a sepia shot of yourself with your delectable toy in a reminiscent pose and replace your avatar!


Yea I'm his long lost son,Lavrenty Shostakovich


----------



## Tapkaara

Bach, which one of your parents is white?


----------



## Bach

Interesting that you noticed, it's the icy blue eyes isn't it? My mum is caucasian - white British - and my dad is afro-brazilian, although nationalised English.


----------



## Tapkaara

Bach said:


> Interesting that you noticed. My mum is caucasian - white British - and my dad is afro-brazilian, although nationalised English.


Yeah, cool!


----------



## Bach

It' the eyes that people find weird.


----------



## Tapkaara

I can tell from the eyes, sure, but there is just something else too which suggests to me that there is cream in the proverbial coffee.


----------



## Bach

I'm not that dark either - that could just be because I'm struck with the ailment of indoorsyness.


----------



## Tapkaara

How old are you, Bach?


----------



## Bach

Only eighteen. Fresh as a daisy.


----------



## Bach

Why do you ask?


----------



## Tapkaara

Oh just curious. You obviously look more on the younger side of things, so I thought I'd ask.


----------



## Bach

somehow you assume that a forum is going to be full of kids, only to realise you're condescending a 47 year old father of four!


----------



## Tapkaara

A forum full of kids...or a forum full of adults who act like kids, to be sure.


----------



## Bach

That's why it's so difficult to tell! Haha..


----------



## Tapkaara

I'll tell ya, though...this thread has been revelatory. So many look so opposite to what I would have thought. For example, I never would have thought in a million years you were mulatto, Bach.


----------



## Bach

How do I come across then? Define me tappy! Define me!


----------



## Tapkaara

Define yourself, Bachy. Define yourself.


----------



## Bach

Well, that wouldn't be much fun - I've known myself for years!


----------



## Tapkaara

Well, let's just say that I did not envision you to be as physically beautiful as your are.


----------



## Bach

Oh, well.. I don't know what to say - my avatar suggests an oil painting, does it not?


----------



## Tapkaara

Your avatar suggests a man in a powdered wig and sunglasses. Your photo, on the otherhand, suggests something much different...


----------



## Cyclops

Bach,were your mother's eyes blue,or those of your maternal grandparents? Its often a sign of Celtic blood.


----------



## Bach

Mm, my mum has blue eyes - and she's of Teutonic or Saxon blood, I imagine..


----------



## Cyclops

Bach said:


> Mm, my mum has blue eyes - and she's of Teutonic or Saxon blood, I imagine..


Hmmm interesting! Teutonic and you like Bach! 
My eyes now are brown but when I was born my left eye,which no longer functions,(hence the user name)was blue.


----------



## Bach

Blue eyes are definitely more sensitive - my dad, who has very dark eyes never needs to wear sunglasses, yet even the English sun forces me to squint!


----------



## Cyclops

Oh i hate the sun too,I had to get prescription sunglasses or I wouldn't be able to cope


----------



## Bach

I'm also a sun sneezer. Haha, pretty embarrassing for a Brazilian!


----------



## Cyclops

No biggie Bach,I'm English but hate Cricket!


----------



## Bach

I'm English and detest cricket! But love the footy.


----------



## Tapkaara

I avoid the sun, too. My mom's said of the family is Scandinavian, so I think I take from her side the most in terms of my skin tone and its sensitivity to that disgusting ball of radioactive gas in the sky.


----------



## Bach

That explains the deep connection you feel with Sibelius.. perhaps..


----------



## Tapkaara

Bach said:


> That explains the deep connection you feel with Sibelius.. perhaps..


Ha, I knew you were going to say that. No Finnish blood, actually, but perhaps you're on to something! My mom's grand parents were from Sweden and Norway.


----------



## Cyclops

Bach said:


> I'm English and detest cricket! But love the footy.


Well you're not strictly English but then who is?(please don't take that as a racist comment Bach!)
But I'm not one for footy either. Not a great sports lover actually


----------



## Blinks

Well we just had 2 days of beautiful sun here in the UK (North). A rarity. So I was out there as much as possible in case we don't see it again for 5 years.
And I might post a photo if persuaded.


----------



## bdelykleon

Bach,
Your dad is son of Brazilians? Or is he Brazilian himself? Where from?


----------



## Cyclops

Blinks said:


> Well we just had 2 days of beautiful sun here in the UK (North). A rarity. So I was out there as much as possible in case we don't see it again for 5 years.
> .


Yes i know its mad isn't it! I took my daughter to school with no coat this morning,thats a rarity!


----------



## Bach

bdelykleon said:


> Bach,
> Your dad is son of Brazilians? Or is he Brazilian himself? Where from?


He's afro-brazilian in ethnicity - he was born here, (London) as were his parents, but his grandparents came from Fortaleza.


----------



## bassClef

How did you get into baroque Bach? Doesn't seem to fit your image! What do your friends think of your tastes?


----------



## Herzeleide

jezbo said:


> How did you get into baroque Bach? Doesn't seem to fit your image! What do your friends think of your tastes?


Care to tell us what a Baroque image is? 

I like jazz... but I don't go around calling people daddy-o, don't take heroin, and am not black... you know, all the clichés.


----------



## bdelykleon

Herzeleide said:


> Care to tell us what a Baroque image is?


I guess a wig with some rice powder in the face, high heels, breeches and waistcoat.


----------



## nickgray

yeah, I do have a photo) sort of an answer to the thread's "question". if anybody's curious I can put it here, though...


----------



## bassClef

Herzeleide said:


> Care to tell us what a Baroque image is?
> 
> I like jazz... but I don't go around calling people daddy-o, don't take heroin, and am not black... you know, all the clichés.


Someone old and crusty, and just a little bit dull - I see myself getting into baroque in my 70s when I can't stand the pace and electricity from the likes of Stravinsky any more!


----------



## Herzeleide

jezbo said:


> Someone old and crusty, and just a little bit dull -


Uhh, why?


----------



## Cyclops

Mirror Image said:


> I'm playing one of my favorite jazz guitars in this picture.


goodness, not how i imagined you at all!
Very nice guitar by the way(a Gretch?)


----------



## Cyclops

Here's me after a hard bout of playing with my dog Lady. we were both exhausted at this point!


----------



## Cyclops

And for anyone who is intersted a photo of my kids at my daughter's 5th birthday party. She got her own throne with Matthew 3 on the left, stepson David 10 on the right.


----------



## Elgarian

jezbo said:


> old and crusty, and just a little bit dull - I see myself getting into baroque in my 70s when I can't stand the pace and electricity from the likes of Stravinsky any more!


See if this changes your mind:

Janet Baker singing Handel's 'Dopo notte'

Listen for the gear change at about 1.30. Stride around the room. No, don't stride, _strut_. Swagger! Punch the air. Both fists.

Pure rock and roll. Eat your heart out, Elvis.

*Footnote:* For a faster, more breathless struttin' and air-punchin' session, try Magdalena Kozena's version.


----------



## Bach

Herzeleide said:


> Uhh, why?


Yes, that's rubbish. I'm a musician - I like to think I'm a good musician - and it's understandable that I'll admire other good musicians.


----------



## Bach

Take note that I don't like any rubbish composers.


----------



## bassClef

I don't like composers I think are rubbish either.

I think people have been taking me too seriously...


----------



## Bach

No, I don't like any rubbish composers. Not subjective.


----------



## bassClef

Do people's tastes in classical change as they get older? This is certainly true for other forms of music, but my classical tastes have been remarkably stable over the last 30+ years - I'm discovering more that I like, but I'm only widening my knowledge, not changing my tastes.


----------



## Bach

Oh, I forgot to comment on dear old Cyclops.. yes.. your daughter is lovely. And she also acts as proof that you've got laid. So, congratulations.


----------



## Mirror Image

Cyclops said:


> goodness, not how i imagined you at all!
> Very nice guitar by the way(a Gretch?)


Cyclops, I'm playing an Ibanez AS75 semi-hollowbody in that picture.


----------



## Cyclops

Bach said:


> Oh, I forgot to comment on dear old Cyclops.. yes.. your daughter is lovely. And she also acts as proof that you've got laid. So, congratulations.


I'm not sure what you mean by that but I suppose you were being ironic again huh.
You must know that I'm hypersensitive and get upset easily and you play on that dont you!


----------



## Bach

No, I'm just being tongue in cheek! I wouldn't want to upset anyone, especially not you myne heart.


----------



## trazom

My BFF and I on Christmas--and no, I didn't wrap her up. My older brother stuffed a bunch of trash under her collar just to annoy her.


----------



## Mirror Image

trazom said:


> My BFF and I on Christmas--and no, I didn't wrap her up. My older brother stuffed a bunch of trash under her collar just to annoy her.


Looks like a good dog. I love dogs. I've also been called a dog by women, so I guess us dogs have to stick together.


----------



## PostMinimalist

This is the most recent I have... taken half an hour ago!


----------



## Cyclops

trazom said:


> My BFF and I on Christmas--and no, I didn't wrap her up. My older brother stuffed a bunch of trash under her collar just to annoy her.


Lovely looking dog,what breed is she?
Is she a Greenland Dog or Elkhound by any chance?


----------



## trazom

> Lovely looking dog,what breed is she?
> Is she a Greenland Dog or Elkhound by any chance?


She's a German shepherd and Australian cattle dog mix. That's why she's a bit smaller, and she's a little mischievous, too. For a dog, she's pretty smart.


----------



## Bach

Me with my ex-girlfriend Rosalys (we're still quite close, and she's a wonderful violinist) and best buddy Chama - he's a fantastic keyboard player - although I hate to admit it, he probably has the edge on me technically (despite my superior improvisational and sight-reading abilities). He's one of the best organists I've ever heard - did a Messiaen recital at a church in Chelsea last week and quite frankly I was speechless by the end (if he read this he would never respect me again, but I had a tear in my eye) - of course I'm familiar with his playing, but that organ made him sound better than he had ever sounded before and he deserves a mention.


----------



## Tapkaara

Bach said:


> Me with my ex-girlfriend Rosalys (we're still quite close, and she's a wonderful violinist) and best buddy Chama - he's a fantastic keyboard player - although I hate to admit it, he probably has the edge on me technically (despite my superior improvisational and sight-reading abilities). He's one of the best organists I've ever heard - did a Messiaen recital at a church in Chelsea last week and quite frankly I was speechless by the end (if he read this he would never respect me again, but I had a tear in my eye) - of course I'm familiar with his playing, but that organ made him sound better than he had ever sounded before and he deserves a mention.


Quite simply: you are awesome! (You just need to learn how to admire Sibelius.)


----------



## Bach

Haha - well, I might need your help with that. I know so many good musicians who love him, so he clearly has something that I've missed!


----------



## Tapkaara

Bach said:


> Haha - well, I might need your help with that. I know so many good musicians who love him, so he clearly has something that I've missed!


I am at your service. You need to start with a good symphony cycle. Colin Davis/LSO Live or Osmo Vänskä/Lahti should do the trick.

Speaking of the LSO, do you get out to see any of your local orchestras? LSO? LPO? Philharmonia?


----------



## Bach

Oh yeah, I absolutely do. As much as possible - especially if it's contemporary repertoire.


----------



## Tapkaara

Bach said:


> Oh yeah, I absolutely do. As much as possible - especially if it's contemporary repertoire.


That's great. I'd love to hear one of those orchestras on day. So, ther eyou go. Next time they program Sibelius, force yourself to go and see if you have a revelation.


----------



## Mirror Image

Tapkaara said:


> That's great. I'd love to hear one of those orchestras on day. So, ther eyou go. Next time they program Sibelius, force yourself to go and see if you have a revelation.


Bach, did mention many posts ago, that he enjoyed some of Sibelius' tone poems, so imagine what kind of breakthrough he would have if he could see the LSO play Sibelius Symphony No. 5, "Kullervo," "The Oceanides," "Pohjola's Daughter," or "Night Ride and Sunrise."


----------



## Sid James

Who cares if he likes Sibelius or not? I haven't seen him trying to force any of the music he likes down your throats...


----------



## Mirror Image

Andre said:


> Who cares if he likes Sibelius or not? I haven't seen him trying to force any of the music he likes down your throats...


Somebody woke up on the wrong side of the bed this morning.


----------



## mbib

Lisztfreak said:


> Here I am. I couldn't find any recent photos. The first is almost three years old, but the second one is fresher. Summer before last.
> 
> Speaking of scaring new members... in the second photo I'm the muddy dork to the left. The right one is my best friend.


You're cute. May I know your nationality?


----------



## Bach

post-minimalist said:


> This is the most recent I have... taken half an hour ago!


You look like Plato.









That's a compliment.


----------



## trazom

> You look like Plato.
> 
> That's a compliment.


I think I might see a resemblance if I stared for a few hours or so. He looks more like Billy Bob Thornton, to me, when he had a beard and didn't look nearly as emaciated as he does today.


----------



## Bach

It's the greek vibe.


----------



## Guest

Mirror Image said:


> Somebody woke up on the wrong side of the bed this morning.


What do you expect from a hoodie, prrrrrr


----------



## BuddhaBandit

I'm a little tan in this picture...


----------



## Andy Loochazee

OK, Ok due to popular demand I have decided finally to let you see a photo of me.

I'm afraid it's not one of best, as I was feeling a little peaky that day. I had just come back from the dentist so I was a tad sore in the mouth. That, together with the fact that my Mrs was giving me a bad time because I had forgotten to get her newspaper that day, caused a further slight expression of annoyance in my face.

Despite all these negative factors, I trust you get the general impression.










............

Now here's the more interesting bit.

What do you look like? No messing about or joke photos. Only serious ones please.

N.B. This thread courtesy of Tapkaara. Look back, he's here somewhere.


----------



## Tapkaara

Andy Loochazee said:


> OK, Ok due to popular demand I have decided finally to let you see a photo of me.
> 
> I'm afraid it's not one of best, as I was feeling a little peaky that day. I had just come back from the dentist so I was a tad sore in the mouth. That, together with the fact that my Mrs was giving me a bad time because I had forgotten to get her newspaper that day, caused a further slight expression of annoyance in my face.
> 
> Despite all these negative factors, I trust you get the general impression.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ............
> 
> Now here's the more interesting bit.
> 
> What do you look like? No messing about or joke photos. Only serious ones please.
> 
> N.B. This thread courtesy of Tapkaara. Look back, he's here somewhere.


Your photo does not work, Andy. And yes, I am in here.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Me (on the right) on my wedding day 2 months go, with my wife. We had Pachelbel Canon in D major as the wedding theme music (on period instruments).


----------



## Rachovsky

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Me (on the right) on my wedding day 2 months go, with my wife. We had Pachelbel Canon in D major as the wedding theme music (on period instruments).


I hope you're being facetious.


----------



## tgtr0660

That's me and my girlfriend in a concert last January. Taken with an Iphone so is deficient. The concert was in Ft Lauderdale with the Houston Symphony Orch. playing Holst's Planets. I'm in no way related to the guy in the back who was sleeping during the event.


----------



## Guest

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Me (on the right) on my wedding day 2 months go, with my wife. We had Pachelbel Canon in D major as the wedding theme music (on period instruments).


You are a Dog ?? some mistake surely


----------



## rojo

Tapkaara said:


> Your photo does not work, Andy. And yes, I am in here.


I believe it was done that way intentionally, Tap.

My pic's on my webpage in my siggie.


----------



## Polednice

This was me in a previous life. Clearly, I was put down a notch in the reincarnation process - I don't know what I did wrong!

View attachment 930


----------



## Art Rock

__
https://flic.kr/p/3779499587


----------



## Vidar

Me, proving to friend, that i havent seen in years, that i do indeed have tattoos, and that i am indeed displeased with my brother's belief that it was a pleasant summer day, not requiring the central air unit to issue forth life-giving cool goodness.


----------



## hlolli

The name Vidar (Viðar) is Icelandic, are you? Ertu íslenskur?


----------



## Vidar

No sorry, im from the united states, but i do have norwegian and danish in me and am a fan of norse mythology, which though it cant be seen well in that photo, my right arm tattoo is a norse "motif" , in honor of my mothers side of the family, and my left arm is in honor of my fathers side of the family, which has a lot of irish and scottish in it, but the family name comes from a scottish clan and the tattoo is the clan badge.


----------



## hlolli

Ok I see.

Norse mythology rocks, the stories are way more fun to read than those of the Bible. The world is created and ends.


----------



## SPR

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Me (on the right) on my wedding day 2 months go, with my wife. We had Pachelbel Canon in D major as the wedding theme music (on period instruments).


I must admit... I have rarely seen a photo so heavily and badly doctored. Funny!

people - pasted in
cigarette and beer - fake
pregnant belly - fake
missing tooth - fake
dog - pasted in
tuxedo coat - pasted in...

...Hilarious.


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili

*Post your own Picture*

The limitations of an internet forum is that sometimes you think that you're talking to the wall. How nice it would be to infuse some human element here and let people get to know each other better, I think it would help everyone to communicate better.

Cheers,

This is me...










_www.musicalpaintings.net_


----------



## Comus




----------



## Art Rock

Tagged by Art Rock (Hennie), on Flickr


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili

Very nice images, I hope more will join...

Regards,

Saul


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Saul_Dzorelashvili said:


> Very nice images, I hope more will join...


Another set of member pictures can be found here.


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili

Chi_townPhilly said:


> Another set of member pictures can be found here.


Ok, thank you............!!!


----------



## Yoshi

It is interesting to see these photos (and the ones in the old thread). Most of you looked nothing like I expected.

Edit: I suppose this will be locked then, if there's already a thread?


----------



## Comus

This is on a good day.


----------



## Rasa

Me to the right, good times.








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## Krummhorn

Jan said:


> . . . Edit: I suppose this will be locked then, if there's already a thread?


No ... by the time you read this both threads will have been merged into one


----------



## Yoshi

Krummhorn said:


> No ... by the time you read this both threads will have been merged into one


That's clever


----------



## Soprano Christie

I apologise in advance for the bad quality/my sinister facial expression. I have better photos from that night but I've lost my camera cable.


----------



## sospiro

Me & English baritone Simon Keenlyside at his recital earlier this year at Temple Church in London.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*How can I put my picture here?*

Please some help.

Martin


----------



## sospiro

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Please some help.
> 
> Martin


To upload commercial images, find your photo and right click to find its address, click on little yellow icon with the picture above (hover mouse & find 'insert picture') and insert the address










Be aware of copyright infringement.

To upload a photo you have on your PC there are several ways. I use http://imageshack.us/ to browse & select then I click on 'Forum Thumbnail' copy & paste. You can choose the direct link if the file is small. You'll need to add







before and after the image address.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

Comus said:


>


My 18 year old cousin loves you!!!


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

Most recent picture of me. I look a little condescending, but oh well.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Soprano Christie said:


> I apologise in advance for the bad quality/my sinister facial expression.


To me, it appeared as though your expression was absorbing/inquisitive. 
I thought it gave the appearance of one who was taking in the totality of the surroundings.

Am I warm?!


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*Martin Pitchon, Montreal, Canada. 59 years old.*

.









That is me...

No make up! LOL

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*Last year in Cuba!*










Beach sweet beach.

Martin

:tiphat:


----------



## Ravellian

You look less insane than I thought you would, Martin. That's a good thing. Here's a pic of me from a few years ago...


----------



## Delicious Manager

This is me:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Should I???










I'm somewhere out there...


----------



## Meaghan

Oh no, marching band! I'm glad I never have to do that again.

But maybe you like it. You're entitled, I suppose.


----------



## Edward Elgar

What were you playing Ravellian? I could take a guess, but that would be too easy!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Meaghan said:


> Oh no, marching band! I'm glad I never have to do that again.
> 
> But maybe you like it. You're entitled, I suppose.


NO I'm glad I'm not doing it in college, Music Education majors have to, Performance majors don't.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Really? Since when is marching band so important to your musical education?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

emiellucifuge said:


> Really? Since when is marching band so important to your musical education?


IKR!

I have a friend that's going into music education, and she loves marching band too, so it's fine with her. You get money for it too.


----------



## Almaviva

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Should I???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm somewhere out there...


Huh, interesting. I think I recognize this field (I won't tell, of course, because this would be a breach of your privacy).


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Almaviva said:


> Huh, interesting. I think I recognize this field (I won't tell, of course, because this would be a breach of your privacy).


Whaaaa???? Really???? Tell me in PM if you know!


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

emiellucifuge said:


> Really? Since when is marching band so important to your musical education?


Here in the United States, I think the point is- if you're a Music Education major, presumably one of your career paths would be to be a Music Educator at a High School (a.k.a.: Secondary School), and lots of High Schools of any appreciable size have a Marching Band that is obligated to perform at the school's (American) Football competitions (most notably the 'Halftime Show'). They're also pretty much expected to participate in all of the Municipal Parades, too. The task of leading that ensemble falls to one of the school's music teachers. So (the reasoning goes) it's good to have someone who's been through it to take the leadership role.

Requiring certain music majors participate also is one heck of a "back-door draft," ensuring staffing for College Marching Bands, whether the participants are generally willing or not!

My wife, for one, considered it a particularly noisome obligation. She and many of her friends referred to it as "*Goon Band*.":lol: Some would speak of it in terms typically reserved for Penitentiary stints, e.g.: "My sentence in 'Goon Band' is almost over!!"


----------



## Comus

SalieriIsInnocent said:


> My 18 year old cousin loves you!!!


This is dedicated to you Ben Stiller. You are my favorite mother [******]. I told you, didn't I?


----------



## Pieck

on the right


----------



## emiellucifuge

That first one looks pretty realistic :O


----------



## Aramis

What's that guitar? I think I had the same but I forgot name, guess it had to do with some animal. Looks like jazz bass from Fender but it's not, right?


----------



## Pieck

It is Fender Jazz Bass


----------



## Aramis

Here's mine photo:


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

G'day everyone, here's a photo of me. Sorry about the sunglasses, I'm a bit shy. My best friend, Rover the dog with me, while we were doing pig hunting last weekend.


----------



## Guest

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> G'day everyone, here's a photo of me. Sorry about the sunglasses, I'm a bit shy. My best friend, Rover the dog with me, while we were doing pig hunting last weekend.


Well done, gone is the trailer and wife you are a fine looking man :tiphat:
oh no! I now see wifey in the background


----------

